# Sealing Decals - How?



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I put some of those Autographics stick on decals on a new body. They go around the curves fine enough but there are some places where the edge keeps coming up. In particular, there is a "ledge" in one place on the body and the end of decal ends up near the ledge in the body. It stays down when I press it down but a few hours later the edge is sticking up again.

Is there anything I can use to seal the edge of the decal so it won't come "loose"?

(If you want to know specifically what I mean about the "ledge" it is a Slash body and the ledge is right in the middle of the door panel on the side where the nerf wings mate to the body.)


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

clear finger nail polish


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks. I can bum some from my wife. I'll try it.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Also heat them up after putting them on with a hair dryer or heat gun.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Tres said:


> Also heat them up after putting them on with a hair dryer or heat gun.


Will that keep them from wanting to straighten out?


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Yes, unless they are to thick.


----------



## phase (Jun 20, 2008)

i just go over them with a lighter trying not to burn them.. this makes the sticky parts stick on stronger.. but they are hard to pull off later cuz the stickyness stays on the body..


----------



## dirtdriver (Aug 1, 2008)

Using a hairdryer gets my vote, easy to bend the sticker around without burning your fingers.


----------

